# Make a, Recoil Reaction Dummy?



## Dazza (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,

I trained for a while when I was about 13 for fitness, wasn't interested in ranking.
I really enjoyed it, I am now 36 and have suffered from a back problem for years, I'm trying to manage my back problem with medication and I am going to attempt to improve my back through fitness, I don't think I would stick with it if I was to use exercise bikes and waits, you know the gym type equipment.

What I am wanting to do is "make" and learn how to use a, I think it's called a (Recoil Reaction Dummy),
I have to be careful not to jar my back while I'm trying to build up strength in my abdominal muscles and lower back muscles, I think using this type of equipment for one I'm keen to learn how to use it, so it will help to get myself motivated, and I can take it easy slow to avoid jarring my back.

So what I would like to do is make a (Recoil Reaction Dummy) if anybody knows of any websites in regards to making this type of equipment, and any websites that can teach how to properly use it

 Any guidance advice is greatly appreciated, thank you.

Dazza.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 2, 2009)

My seniors in Wing Chun had a recoil reaction dummy it was called me , they would hit me , I would recoil in horror and then react in pain lol.

But seriously can you describe what such a dummy might look like and how it would work , I'm sure there must be some knowledgeable person on this board thats heard of it before or know how to make one.
 I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi mook jong man, thank you for your reply,

I must have gotten the name completely wrong, as the device in your avatar is the device I am referring to, though the one in your avatar I think does not swivel.

Dazza.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 2, 2009)

You wouldn't be an Aussie would you mate with a name like DAZZA ?
Alright mate now we're talking , you mean a wooden dummy or Mook Yan Jong or Muk Yan Jong  if you want to get fancy . I was going to make one at one stage but I put it in the too hard basket ( power tools + me = disaster) . There are a lot of different types you got the Wing Chun dummys , Choy Lay Fut dummys , JKD dummys and probably lots more variations . I just looked at wikipedia and found this 
Self made wooden dummy with plans 
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muk_Yan_Jong"

I haven't looked at it yet so I don't know how good they are, have fun and don't cut your arms off.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 2, 2009)

You would be correct mate I am an Aussie  I live just south of Townsville North Queensland.
Thanks mook jong man, those links are very helpful it is also helpful to have the correct name for the device, I will spend some time digging up as much construction info as I can, and will post any useful links here so it maybe useful to others.

mook jong man, I am quite confident with my power tools, though if time permits and in constructing a device such as this can be very satisfying to complete using just hand tools, as it probably would have been done originally.

If anyone knows of any useful sites for a DIY Mook Yan Jong, please post it here it will be greatly appreciated.

Dazza.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 2, 2009)

Download plans for building your own wooden dummy 
Also the website for this project,
http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/article.php?article=677


----------

